# Old papery comb... any use for it?



## RonS (Dec 28, 2004)

Aram,

Is this the same as burr comb? I have been saving burr comb and drone comb for some time. I plan to melt it and use it in furniture polish. What do you think?


----------



## Aram (May 9, 2006)

Burr comb??? I guess it looks like it could be called that but I'm not sure what burr comb is. I'll try to take a picture later. This one is dark and papery, not maleable like the yellow, candle comb. The two sides of comb can separate in the middle (peel away from each other.) I only started keeping bees last spring so there are still plenty misteries in that hive.
The furniture polish is a great idea (if it works.) If I remember well the comercial wax polishes are made by adding a solvent (toluene, turpentine... ?) and sometimes other oils or waxes. Does anyone have a recipe? I'd love to try that.
Thanks,
Aram


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If we are not talking about brood comb with cocoons in it, the old papery wax melts down and looks just like any other beeswax. Something in the internal structure of it changes over time to cause it to get papery, but the underlying wax is still the same.


----------

